
IPOs Coming Back? - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/08/postini-ipo-coming/
======
create_account
Uh oh, bubble alert.

Postini is profitable, though, so it's quite a return to the bad old days...
yet.

~~~
far33d
Whoah whoah whoah. Sarbanes-Oxley has basically guaranteed that non-profitable
companies can't afford to IPO, so IPO's aren't a sign of a bubble - they are a
sign of quite the opposite. Real Profits.

